# iPad App - the latest new Mobile App from DirecTV (was Co-Pilot)



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like we now know alot more about *COPILOT*, the new application referenced at the recent DirecTV financial presentation.

This was reported this morning at SKYREPORT:

http://www.mediabiz.com/news/skyreport/?edit_id=15288



> *DIRECTV's Winning Mobile App ... An End to Channel Numbers?
> 
> BTIG's Richard Greenfield has raves for DIRECTV's mobile app. Co-Pilot, he says, "is a re-imagining of set-top box navigation" that far outstrips the Comcast's iPad app. Co-Pilot is slated for launch next month with functionality that enables favorite channels only viewing plus channel category set ups. In addition, Greenfield says, "We suspect there will be categories created by DTV that you can edit, categories you can create on your own and we would not be surprised to see the ability to share favorites/custom channel sorts with friends via e-mail, Facebook, Twitter, etc."
> 
> In all, he postulates, the importance of channel position could simply disappear with such new content finding technologies. Eventually, he says, that will end the era of channel surfing while downgrading the importance of those broadcast net positions.*


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool, bring it!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bring it.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds great! I can't wait to see it!

Hope they still need testers... :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Go Beavs said:


> Sounds great! I can't wait to see it!
> 
> Hope they still need testers... :grin:


If its coming out next month as stated, I suspect they're just about done with the testing...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If its coming out next month as stated, I suspect they're just about done with the testing...


Yeah, I kinda figured that. I was just trying to be optimistic and you have to go pull me back down to earth... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured that. I was just trying to be optimistic and you have to go pull be back down to earth... :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Yup...I would have loved to test that as well...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm more than ready.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting indeed!!!

I have said from day one (when I got D*) That the numbers are useless. Why can't we categorize the channels ourself. Like have CNN (202) bunched with the other news channels FoxNews and msNBC in the upper 300's.

That is what I am getting out of this App, but I could be totally off. I imaging someone will come along telling me I am and set me down the right path. :grin:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Gimme Gimme!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a real improvement, and look forward to it. All I ask is it easily allow +30 and 60, as I use it mostly for sports.

ps Can someone point me to the thread(s) re the web based app "Remote Control" that a user's made? It's pretty awesome- @

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/ is his website, but not his user handle.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> [...] ps Can someone point me to the thread(s) re the web based app "Remote Control" that a user's made? It's pretty awesome- @
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/ is his website, but not his user handle.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186693


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

This is a mobile app?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> This is a mobile app?


Uh huh.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Uh huh.


For which hardware? iPad, iPhone, Android, etc?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

davemayo said:


> For which hardware? iPad, iPhone, Android, etc?


More details will be forthcoming *soon*.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> More details will be forthcoming *soon*.


There's that word again....


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Does this mobile app allow us to watch the content or just for channel surfing?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davemayo said:


> For which hardware? iPad, iPhone, Android, etc?


There's not a lot of information our yet .. This was just introduced during the investor day presentation on December 2nd.

It's looking like iPad for sure, but there may be other devices as well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Does this mobile app allow us to watch the content or just for channel surfing?


Again, not clear, but from the presentation, it seems like you can at least preview other channels .. but I'm as anxious as you guys to see what this really is.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope they bring one for the Iphone


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds great


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds great but once again, why do we have to find out D* additions/changes from sources other than D*. D*'s marketing is an oxymoron. Their info. flow is abysmal.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally, I couldn't care less about this tool. Mobile? Not for me.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> Sounds great but once again, why do we have to find out D* additions/changes from sources other than D*. D*'s marketing is an oxymoron. Their info. flow is abysmal.


:lol::lol::lol: Wow...thank you. That was good for a laugh. You're understanding of how the process works was absolutely hilarious. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Sounds great but once again, why do we have to find out D* additions/changes from sources other than D*. D*'s marketing is an oxymoron. Their info. flow is abysmal.


Directv *did *mention it at the investor's day stuff. Marketing will do their part when released.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less about this tool. Mobile? Not for me.



So don't use it...simple. I like controlling the DVR from my PC.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Again, not clear, but from the presentation, it seems like you can at least preview other channels .. but I'm as anxious as you guys to see what this really is.


Ditto. The investor's day slide showed a "playlist" button at the bottom of one of the two Co-pilot screen shots. Dying to know what that's intended for.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Personally, I couldn't care less about this tool. Mobile? Not for me.


Since I don't even have a SmartPhone, and a standard Notebook is about as portable as my computing needs are ever going to get, I have no need of it either. But I wouldn't go so far as to say I don't care at all about it.

Though I do think its a fair criticism to point out DirecTV's apparent overemphasis on developing mobile apps nowadays instead of concentrating on new and improved features in other areas of their service.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> Sounds great but once again, why do we have to find out D* additions/changes from sources other than D*. D*'s marketing is an oxymoron. Their info. flow is abysmal.


This is a semi-announced unreleased product .. Why would marketing be pushing you to buy something they don't even sell yet? (assuming there is a fee)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Though I do think its a fair criticism to point out DirecTV's apparent overemphasis on developing mobile apps instead of concentrating on new and improved features in other areas of their service.


You do realize that DIRECTV has more than one person working on things, right?

Clearly DIRECTV can develop mobile apps AND concentrate on new and improved features in other areas simultaneously.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186693


And thanks, Steve.

While the app (actually a web-based app) points to smart phones, iPhones, etc. I find it's great on my laptop. He's added a bunch of stuff in the last week.

Just to be clear, this is not related to the announced D* application that hasn't been released. It is here and now, at the link shown.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> You do realize that DIRECTV has more than one person working on things, right?
> 
> Clearly DIRECTV can develop mobile apps AND concentrate on new and improved features in other areas simultaneously.


Of course Doug, but it just seems the release of new products and features in the other areas pales in comparison to the delivery rate from the DirecTV app factory these days.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Of course Doug, but it just seems the release of new products and features in the other areas pales in comparison to the delivery rate from the DirecTV app factory these days.


Not really any surprise there...as the two require totally different levels of development and testing, and therefore different time to market results.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I just want "a re-imagining of set-top box navigation" on the set-top box, not an iPhone!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

This quote . . . .



> "_We suspect there will be categories created by DTV that *you can edit, categories* you *can create on your own* and we would not be surprised to see the ability to share favorites/custom channel sorts with friends via e-mail, *Facebook*, *Twitter*, etc._"


. . . . did get my attention because it seems to allow end-users customization.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Wait a minute.... so THIS is what the IP Control was designed for!!!!

I feel like I'm so far behind the time on this one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I just want "a re-imagining of set-top box navigation" on the set-top box, not an iPhone!


*soon* 

(somebody had to say it)


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It's looking like iPad for sure, but there may be other devices as well.


If their primary mobile device is the iPad, they better allow vewing content on the device, at least this is where the logic is.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope its better then the lame remote scheduler.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DavidMi said:


> Hope its better then the lame remote scheduler.


You mean the app that many of us use regularly and enjoy to have as a capability when we travel? 

It'll be even better.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean the app that many of us use regularly and enjoy to have as a capability when we travel?


 Yeah that lame one, only one way communication with the box that always tells you congrats your timer has been set no matter how many timers you set for that time.

Iti would be nice to see them take advantage of those who have internet connected receivers so that the program is smart enough to know when I have a timer conflict when setting timers from remote.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DavidMi said:


> Yeah that lame one, only one way communication with the box that always tells you congrats your timer has been set no matter how many timers you set for that time.
> 
> Iti would be nice to see them take advantage of those who have internet connected receivers so that the program is smart enough to know when I have a timer conflict when setting timers from remote.


*Works all the time *on my Blackberry... with 2 HD DVRs that are both Internet connected. Guess it assumes the user knows they have something already scheduled -that's a design issue, not a "how well it works" issue. That would perhaps be an improvement for the future, but otherwise, it works like a charm. Sorry you're having problems with it.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I've already outlined my dissatisfaction with the scheduling app in the iPhone thread. However, this sounds promising. Hopefully it brings us much closer to what the Dish folks have in terms of DVR interactivity.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DavidMi said:


> Yeah that lame one, only one way communication with the box that always tells you congrats your timer has been set no matter how many timers you set for that time.
> 
> Iti would be nice to see them take advantage of those who have internet connected receivers so that the program is smart enough to know when I have a timer conflict when setting timers from remote.


It's my understanding that there are issues with acknowledgment from the other side. Sure it'd be nice, but apparently it's not something that is "easy" at this point in time. I'm sure there will be a day when what you're looking for is available, but that day could be a ways down the road still.

That being said, I can truthfully say that I have a 100% success rate on my usage of the Scheduler. I don't use it every day (or even weekly for that matter), but in all of the times that I have used it, it's worked without fail.

So I wouldn't call it lame at all .. Just room for some improvement.

Now, COPILOT is something else. It's some sort of tool to literally be a side-kick while you are watching TV. It will allow you to browse the Guide, and more (not sure of complete feature set) without impacting others that are viewing the show with you.

I seem to recall Romulo Pontual (DIRECTV's CTO) saying something about not bothering his wife with the Guide (which would annoy her), but still being able to search for something better on TV and then convincing her to switch.

I have no idea whether DIRECTV wants to charge for this or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> It's my understanding that there are issues with acknowledgment from the other side. Sure it'd be nice, but apparently it's not something that is "easy" at this point in time.


Since DIRECTV's three biggest competitors have already delivered this capability at some level, it can't be that difficult.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Now, COPILOT is something else. It's some sort of tool to literally be a side-kick while you are watching TV. It will allow you to browse the Guide, and more (not sure of complete feature set) without impacting others that are viewing the show with you.
> 
> I seem to recall Romulo Pontual (DIRECTV's CTO) saying something about not bothering his wife with the Guide (which would annoy her), but still being able to search for something better on TV and then convincing her to switch.
> 
> I have no idea whether DIRECTV wants to charge for this or not.


Sounds very promising! If they decide to charge for this app, I'd buy it. Sounds very useful and I really dig the name.

:bowdown:COPILOT


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Since DIRECTV's three biggest competitors have already delivered this capability at some level, *I can't *be that difficult.


Yes you can. :lol:

Not the exact same thing...and...there's more to it than most non-programmers think.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> You do realize that DIRECTV has more than one person working on things, right?


Did they fire the guy who's supposed to keep on top of HD Channels? :lol: I know, there's a thread for that.

Seriously though, I hope there's an iPhone version of this. I don't have an iPad, and don't plan on getting one - yet anyway. If I get an iPad this late in the game, I might as well wait for the iPad 2. RUMOR (yes rumor) is that is will debut in April 2011.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Seriously though, I hope there's an iPhone version of this.


The Investors Day slide showed what appeared to be both a laptop screen and an iPhone screen, under the same "Co-Pilot" heading.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not the exact same thing...and...there's more to it than most non-programmers think.


Regardless of how hard it is, the others (Comcast, DISH and TWC) have implemented it.

It isn't so much me as the truth that seems to be difficult.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> It's my understanding that there are issues with acknowledgment from the other side. Sure it'd be nice, but apparently it's not something that is "easy" at this point in time. I'm sure there will be a day when what you're looking for is available, but that day could be a ways down the road still.
> 
> That being said, I can truthfully say that I have a 100% success rate on my usage of the Scheduler. I don't use it every day (or even weekly for that matter), but in all of the times that I have used it, it's worked without fail.
> 
> So I wouldn't call it lame at all .. Just room for some improvement.


 It is LAME, maybe your too much of a directv fan boy to see that. :whatdidid

Everyone else can do it (AT&T, Fios, and even Dish) so why can't Directv?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool. If I can access content on my phone and navigate my dvr. I want it!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DavidMi said:


> It is LAME, maybe your too much of a directv fan boy to see that. :whatdidid
> 
> Everyone else can do it (AT&T, Fios, and even Dish) so why can't Directv?


I'm not a DIRECTV programmer .. I haven't seen the code .. I don't know why they don't have it yet.

In the case of Fios, Comcast, TWC and AT&T they have a direct one to one relationship between the receiver and the smart phone. I'm not sure how DISH does it, but they may be via IP as well .. perhaps through the sling site.

DIRECTV sends via Sat and the response needs to return via some other route (be that phone or Internet). How does the STB even know where to send the response? Does the iPhone act as the server to listen for the response? There simply is no IP layer handling the sending and receiving of data in this way. Your smart phone is not talking directly to your STB.

If it's lame, then so be it .. but like I said, I've used it on numerous occasions with 100% success rate. So in my case I haven't even cared whether it responds with a "Yes it's set to record" or not because it's always recorded.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Regardless of how hard it is, the others (Comcast, DISH and TWC) have implemented it.
> 
> It isn't so much me as the truth that seems to be difficult.


How's that sling coming on the 922?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Schah-weeeet!


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Sounds like a real improvement, and look forward to it. All I ask is it easily allow +30 and 60, as I use it mostly for sports.
> 
> ps Can someone point me to the thread(s) re the web based app "Remote Control" that a user's made? It's pretty awesome- @
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/ is his website, but not his user handle.


OMG this is AWESOME!!!! I love this!! Works a lot faster than my remote. It is taking forever here lately to even change a channel on my HR22. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> How's that sling coming on the 922?


Chaaaaaa Ching.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So this doesn't require your mobile device (android, iphone, ipad) to be on Wifi, on the same network as your DirecTV DECA?

So I could be at work and control it from 20 miles away- just over AT&T 3G?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Good stuff, and thanks for the announcement.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah what the big green guy said!!!


smiddy said:


> Schah-weeeet!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> If its coming out next month as stated, I suspect they're just about done with the testing...


Agreed, looking forward to it's release.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

"Doug Brott" said:


> You do realize that DIRECTV has more than one person working on things, right?
> 
> Clearly DIRECTV can develop mobile apps AND concentrate on new and improved features in other areas simultaneously.


I think that sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

steveken said:


> OMG this is AWESOME!!!! I love this!! Works a lot faster than my remote. It is taking forever here lately to even change a channel on my HR22. Thanks for posting this!


You're welcome. I wonder if a lot more folk might find this useful.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> How's that sling coming on the 922?


Quite a bit further along than NOMAD seems to be.

I thought we were talking about remote programming.


----------



## CuriousMark (May 21, 2008)

Can it do trick play too? I mean, can you scrub from the time line like the standalone TiVo iPad app will allow?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This is a semi-announced unreleased product .. Why would marketing be pushing you to buy something they don't even sell yet? (assuming there is a fee)


It's not the idea that they are pushing us at all, I just strongly believe that we should not hear of new stations, procedures, or technology from other sources than D* themselves. Like you go to the dr. for an exam but you hear the results from a drug company. I want to hear from the doctor, that's all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> It's not the idea that they are pushing us at all, I just strongly believe that we should not hear of new stations, procedures, or technology from other sources than D* themselves. Like you go to the dr. for an exam but you hear the results from a drug company. I want to hear from the doctor, that's all.


On COPILOT, we did hear from DIRECTV - on December 2nd @ their Investor Day. Just because you missed it doesn't mean it didn't happen. There were a lot of journalists at the event and there was a demonstration area for everyone to try out the new product.

I wasn't at the event, but I did listen to portions of the presentation. The particular presentation that covered COPILOT can be found here. Just change the drop down to Romulo Pontual and listen to the presentation. It's about 30 minutes long with lots of technical information available including COPILOT.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> That being said, I can truthfully say that I have a 100% success rate on my usage of the Scheduler. I don't use it every day (or even weekly for that matter), but in all of the times that I have used it, it's worked without fail.


I had 100% success rate on scheduling until I allowed my wife to try it while I was driving.:lol: She isnt the best of iPhone users ( hers is a simple moto razr) so I will blame that vs the app


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Now *that's* harsh. 

- Chip



harsh said:


> It isn't so much me as the truth that seems to be difficult.


----------



## RALYRAT (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chip Moody said:


> Now *that's* harsh.
> 
> - Chip


In more ways than 3.


----------



## bobkatF (Sep 26, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> You're welcome. I wonder if a lot more folk might find this useful.


+1 ~~~ This "folk" is enjoying it! Response time is instant - much faster than the remote.

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Great catch *hdtvfan0001*, time to start reading.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

harsh said:


> Regardless of how hard it is, the others (Comcast, DISH and TWC) have implemented it.
> 
> It isn't so much me as the truth that seems to be difficult.





Doug Brott said:


> How's that sling coming on the 922?


!rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bobkatF said:


> +1 ~~~ This "folk" is enjoying it! Response time is instant - much faster than the remote.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


Entirely welcome, but the real guy to thank is Waltz49, and the *thread is at this point*

Best wishes,


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

So this would let me watch TV on my iPhone? If so, that's cool.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pablo said:


> So this would let me watch TV on my iPhone? If so, that's cool.


It's looking like that may be the case, yes.


----------



## alexginga (Dec 25, 2003)

webby_s said:


> Very interesting indeed!!!
> 
> I have said from day one (when I got D*) That the numbers are useless. Why can't we categorize the channels ourself. Like have CNN (202) bunched with the other news channels FoxNews and msNBC in the upper 300's.
> 
> That is what I am getting out of this App, but I could be totally off. I imaging someone will come along telling me I am and set me down the right path. :grin:


You got one sweet setup! With so many HD DVRs you can practically record everything you would ever have time to watch. Who needs live channels ?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

alexginga said:


> You got one sweet setup! With so many HD DVRs you can practically record everything you would ever have time to watch. *Who needs live channels* ?


I watch live channels at night now, only because it has become a lifetime viewing habit.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

alexginga said:


> You got one sweet setup! With so many HD DVRs you can practically record everything you would ever have time to watch. Who needs live channels ?


We record pratcially everything too but do watch some live stuff...particularly during the early evening on weekdays. :grin:

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I believe this will be a very cool useful app.

However, I hope they don't pile on another fee for this like Sirius-XM does for iphone/mobile listening of the music content. With most carriers metering the data for the mobile devices, it could just get too expensive paying both the carrier and Directv.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

Works well on my Droid 1. Very fast. It ONLY works on your home network. No 3G support. That's fine with me though. Wouldn't want someone change things on my home Net.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just for clarification .. COPILOT has NOT been released by DIRECTV. The URL that is being posted is not affiliated with DIRECTV in any way.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

CockerKingdom said:


> Works well on my Droid 1. Very fast. It ONLY works on your home network. No 3G support. That's fine with me though. Wouldn't want someone change things on my home Net.


There are simple ways to prevent that. Dish an Sling handle it just fine. Hopefully DirecTV will be able to crack that nut as well.


----------



## Tuttle (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeinig this in action and on what devices.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Mid January 2011 and it's very nice.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Mid January 2011 and it's very nice.


Don't you just love the ghost of Christmas future. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Mid January 2011 and it's very nice.


Very cool SatRacer... from the initial feedback...sounds like it will be a popular offering. Thanks for that additional tidbit/update.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks SatRacer .. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> Mid January 2011 and it's very nice.


iPad ready and waiting!

Been a joy to no longer drag the laptop around the house. 

And have canceled all print newspapers and magazines!

And Forum Runner rocks.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

DavidMi said:


> Hope its better then the lame remote scheduler.


How can a _free_ app that allows people to tell their DVRs to record something from anywhere they have a cell phone signal/wifi be lame?

What do you want a free app to do... cook you dinner? 

I am looking forward to see what COPILOT has in store for us. I just hope they realize that there are other mobile operating systems other than iOS.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

So will the receivers need to be connected to the Internet? I just ordered the broadband deca so I'll be set if so.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> So will the receivers need to be connected to the Internet? I just ordered the broadband deca so I'll be set if so.


They would need to be connected to your network, which isn't far removed from on the Net. Getting your DECA cloud connected with the broadband piece would do it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sixto said:


> iPad ready and waiting!
> 
> Been a joy to no longer drag the laptop around the house.
> 
> ...


+1

iPad ready and waiting too. I give DIRECTV a lot of crap for their lack of new HD. However, I love their hardware and software!! I bet this app will be revolutionary.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1
> 
> iPad ready and waiting too. I give DIRECTV a lot of crap for their lack of new HD. However, I love their hardware and software!! *I bet this app will be revolutionary*.


...and not the only neat new thing that comes down the pike in 2011...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hoping to see some copilot/nomad stuff from CES. 
Just realized how bad DirecTV will look if they charge for a service which Dish is providing for free. Least they only have to pay for the sling adapter as the app is free. 
I hope DirecTV takes this route and only charges the customer a hardware fee and NOT a monthly fee. 

Only time will tell however.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it mid January yet? I cannot wait for this app.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Slightly delayed to add a bit more functionality....early February. Very cool app.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

thx for the update SR


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

nickff said:


> ...I am looking forward to see what COPILOT has in store for us. I just hope they realize that there are other mobile operating systems other than iOS.


Agreed !! Android - Droid X (and love it)


----------



## Thumper-D (Dec 20, 2007)

I was expecting an announcement at CES. Is that not going to happen?


----------



## dfielder (Apr 22, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Slightly delayed to add a bit more functionality....early February. Very cool app.


Satracer - Is this still planned for early February? I haven't seen anything new, and a google search doesn't return much other than the trademark news in December.

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thumper-D said:


> I was expecting an announcement at CES. Is that not going to happen?


DirecTV has not exhibited at CES for several years, so having that expection was likely not realistic.

As for timing... some time in 1Q 2011 would be a reasonable "guess".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't speak for satracer or DIRECTV on this, but I'm not certain early February is still in the cards on this one. Would it help if I said "Soon?"


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I can't speak for satracer or DIRECTV on this, but I'm not certain early February is still in the cards on this one. Would it help if I said "Soon?"


 Only if I can use that as an excuse to post more Amy Adams pictures... 

- Chip


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. Earl the pearl is an evil genius. 

In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. *Earl the pearl is an evil genius.*
> 
> In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


Our Earl?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Yup...I would have loved to test that as well...


You probably are!!! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I can't speak for satracer or DIRECTV on this, but I'm not certain early February is still in the cards on this one. Would it help if I said "Soon?"


NO!!!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. Earl the pearl is an evil genius.
> 
> In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


Way to go Earl!

I hope Him or others have been reading suggestions for updates / changes or features to the DVR/Program guide. It never hurts to keep improving the product! I also can't wait to see how the HD GUI works, once it's out of early engineering alphas and ready to be tested by us. It's very satisfying to be working on these types of projects, and then see them come to market and wow the end users. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Have a feeling there will be no charge, monthly or otherwise for this app  

Looking forward to it


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> Have a feeling there will be no charge, monthly or otherwise for this app


It will be what it will be!!!

I bet there will be some kind of one time Fee, but that's just my $.02.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Our Earl?


Yes


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes


Very cool!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. Earl the pearl is an evil genius.
> 
> In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


Bummer, "co-pilot" was a great name.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes


OH MY GOD!!! Our EARL!!! :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Bummer, "co-pilot" was a great name.


Yes, but if you're going to DIRECT [your] TV, you probably don't want to share piloting duties. I'm guessing Marketing has a say in this.....

Way to go, Earl! You got good karma, I see. right along with Jason Lee.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. Earl the pearl is an evil genius.
> 
> In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


Earl the pearl..... :lol: I like that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Won't be called Co-Pilot. Looks more like later in February. Nice app. Earl the pearl is an evil genius.
> 
> In fact, seeing a couple of really cool things out of engineering that we are beginning to play with as they cycle up and prepare to go to market.


Hmmm. There is a Co-Pilot ad in Access Magazine this month. Called Co-Pilot. With pictures and everything.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmmm. There is a Co-Pilot ad in Access Magazine this month. Called Co-Pilot. With pictures and everything.


Post some pics!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmmm. There is a Co-Pilot ad in Access Magazine this month. Called Co-Pilot. With pictures and everything.


Be on the lookout for additional confusion of HMC-30 versus HR34.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Earl the pearl..... :lol: I like that.


Earl in the Directv Black Ops Center.:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmmm. There is a Co-Pilot ad in Access Magazine this month. Called Co-Pilot. With pictures and everything.


I'd take what Satracer says over an ad in a magazine any day.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Especially considering the lead time for a magazine, unless it's an e-mag, and even then there is lead time (and lack of corrections) that make the ad obsolete by the time the viewer gets to it. 

We have a reliable source, I'd go with that.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Post some pics!


+1
:eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Be on the lookout for additional confusion of HMC-30 versus HR34.


Be on the lookout for someone that will continue to push the confusion as well.

Given that ONLY the blog/tech world knows the HMC-30 name... by the time it hits market, and is officially branded... the general customer won't even know there was a name change.

Same for this product.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Be on the lookout for someone that will continue to push the confusion as well.
> 
> Given that ONLY the blog/tech world knows the HMC-30 name... by the time it hits market, and is officially branded... the general customer won't even know there was a name change.
> 
> Same for this product.


So Earl, what will the name be???


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> So Earl, what will the name be???


RichieVision


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it will be named after a cartoon character.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Same for this product.


Is the circulation of Access magazine limited to bloggers and techies?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I think it will be named after a cartoon character.


A well-known sidekick perhaps?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> A well-known sidekick perhaps?


I can assure you it will not be called Huckleberry Hound.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it will be called Meryl Streep.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> I think it will be named after a cartoon character.


Roadrunner might do, then.....
Road Warrior sounds more macho, though.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Roadrunner might do, then.....
> Road Warrior sounds more macho, though.


Roadrunner, not a bad name, but then Time Warner will likely sue for trademark infringement. They call their internet access Roadrunner.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe Tonto.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Roadrunner, not a bad name, but then Time Warner will likely sue for trademark infringement. They call their internet access Roadrunner.


Dang! I knew there was something else out there. Wonder if they arranged rights with the cartoon folks?

Tonto is nice, but may be seen as non-PC in our contentious days, or as too subservient.... say, do you know what "Kemo sabe" really means??:lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Balki from Perfect Strangers. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> say, do you know what "Kemo sabe" really means??:lol:


IIRC, it means nothing. It supposedly means "trusted friend" but that turned out to be marketing hooey. Again, IIRC, "Camaro" was supposed to mean "pal" but it doesn't mean bull squat either.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> A well-known sidekick perhaps?


Arthur?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/da/Arthur1.JPG


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

not for me either,, just get the software upgrades working like there supposed to..still no you tube ..hr-20-700 oh well what do u expect,same ole same ole talking about channels we may get or not get..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think it will be named after a cartoon character.


Cartman!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> IIRC, it means nothing. It supposedly means "trusted friend" but that turned out to be marketing hooey. Again, IIRC, "Camaro" was supposed to mean "pal" but it doesn't mean bull squat either.


Ah, marketing! Recall (heh) the Nova!? Did not work well in Spanish speaking countries, meaning, literally, "No Go".....

The Kemo Sabe reference is to an old joke, semi-shaggy dog, where the punch line is "Don't step in the Kemo Sabe" (horse pucky).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Is the circulation of Access magazine limited to bloggers and techies?


You referenced HMC was it referenced in Access Magazine?

And even so... you are making it sound like it is the end of the world, and mass confusion will occur if a product changes name.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think it will be named after a cartoon character.


If it works as well as the HR20-700 did when it was first released then Goofy would be a great name.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Hmmm. There is a Co-Pilot ad in Access Magazine this month. Called Co-Pilot. With pictures and everything.


Haven't gotten DirecTV Access Mag in years. Didn't even know it was still getting printed. It should also be online at a reduce rate.

So what does the ad say about Co-Pilot?


----------



## techgirl (May 26, 2007)

"Jim Jewell, who directed 'The Lone Ranger' until 1938 said he'd lifted the term from the name of a boys' camp at Mullet Lake just south of Mackinac, Michigan called Kamp Kee-Mo Sah-Bee. The camp had been established in 1911 by Jewell's father-in-law, Charles Yeager, and operated until about 1940. Translation of kee-mo sah-bee, according to Jewell was 'trusty scout'."

Of course, Tonto has been interpreted to mean "stupid". Which wouldn't make it a very good name for a product. 

We can probably also cross off Festus too.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd take what Satracer says over an ad in a magazine any day.


Didn't say I wouldn't. Just raising the point.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


cool. excellent post. thx!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


Yes, Excellent Post and thanks for the Pics.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


Do like that word FREE. Read iPad & download from Apple. Hope it comes in other versions.

Link in ad does not exist.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Do like that word FREE. Read iPad & download from Apple. Hope it comes in other versions.


Yes, I liked that word Free in the ad also.

I guess it will also be available on the Droid and Windows PCs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Link in ad does not exist.


Somehow I am not surprised.

[Scene opens at DirecTV office.]

Man #1: Aw, crap.

Man #2: What's up?

Man #1: We put out an ad and article in Access about Co-Pilot. The name is going to change and the link we put there is bad.

Man #2: No problem.

Man #1: What do you mean?

Man #2: Nobody gets that magazine anyway.

[Fade to black.]


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

If it's not in Zinio, I'll miss it every time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Man #2: Nobody gets that magazine anyway.


Wrong as a few of us subscribe to it but I can't fine mine at the moment until my wife gets home and the Poster gets it so there are a few that like it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well by golly if someone hasn't actually posted the right answer already ..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Well by golly if someone hasn't actually posted the right answer already ..


You said "Hasn't Posted The Right Answer" so I guess no one has Posted the Right Answer already!!! :lol:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

DirecTV Watson? Sherlock Holmes sidekick? 

DirecTV Astro? The dog in the Jetsons?

Anyway the graphics look nice. Might make me need to buy an iPad. However, I'm waiting for iPad 2 at least. Gotta have that higher resolution display and camera for video conferencing.

Wonder if the HDGUI they are working on borrows some of these graphic stylings.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> You said "Hasn't Posted The Right Answer" so I guess no one has Posted the Right Answer already!!! :lol:


Actually they have .. you should know that phrase .. :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually they have .. you should know that phrase .. :grin:


Hint:

One word? 

[Yes, I'm back...:lol:]


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Scout?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hint:
> 
> One word?
> 
> [Yes, I'm back...:lol:]


Quack


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The advertisement points to iPad usage. Will there be PC stuff? As cool as iStuff is, I'm unable to use them.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Quack


Quack = doctor (Dr. Watson)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll let you guys have a gander for a bit longer on this one ..


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

DIRECTV Companion


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

cypherx said:


> DirecTV Astro? The dog in the Jetsons?


Don't you mean Tralfaz?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Quack





Doug Brott said:


> I'll let you guys have a *gander* for a bit longer on this one ..


Goose?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

techgirl said:


> "Jim Jewell, who directed 'The Lone Ranger' until 1938 said he'd lifted the term from the name of a boys' camp at Mullet Lake just south of Mackinac, Michigan called Kamp Kee-Mo Sah-Bee. The camp had been established in 1911 by Jewell's father-in-law, Charles Yeager, and operated until about 1940. Translation of kee-mo sah-bee, according to Jewell was 'trusty scout'."


Nice! I like this version, esp. as I attended a boys camp a bit south of there, in Wisconsin, called Camp Minocqua, on Tomahawk Lake. Several stories about "Min-Ah-Qwa" or some such; can't remember a one. The adjacent girl's camp, oddly, I thought, was named "Clearwater". Surely they could have come up with a native American name for that!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I can assure you it will not be called Huckleberry Hound.


I can assure you that Huckleberry Hound was nobody's sidekick.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You referenced HMC was it referenced in Access Magazine?


I referenced Accesss magazine because it calls the topic of the thread "Co-pilot".


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


Tried the address marked in the ad and got a "page not found". Interesting?:nono::nono:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Well by golly if someone hasn't actually posted the right answer already ..


Guesses have been:

Tonto
Arthur
Huckleberry Hound
Lone Ranger
RichieVision
Meryl Streep
Roadrunner
Road Warrior
Balki
Cartman

Only Arthur, Huckleberry Hound, Roadrunner and Cartman are cartoon characters.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm betting on Roadrunner!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I'm betting on Roadrunner!!!


Meep meep.

I betting not, and that the name will "surprise" some people.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't say it was a guess, I said it was posted. Oh, and you have to be creative .. The answer is attached to this thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sometimes its easy to miss the trees despite the forrest.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2690681#post2690681


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Free is nice but Android would be even better. Would also be nice for it to work on phones as well and not just tablets/iPad. BUT if it gets put on Android in anyway having it ported to a phone wont be difficult in any way, less its like the netflix app on googletv b/c that still hasn't made its way yet, even in hack/dev land.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2690681#post2690681


Perhaps a picture in crayon? :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess there are way too many Trees in the way for me to see the Forest so I give up. 

Where's my chainsaw??? :lol:

I looked at the attachment and I don't see anything related to a Cartoon Character.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps a picture in crayon? :lol:


That would be Nice. 

Daffy Duck???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I did say you have to be creative ..  

Now figure out the connection ....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

duck hunt, duck amuck, speedy lol


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If it looks like a duck...quacks like a duck....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

2 of my previous 3 posts (and not the one just before this one ) give you all the clues you need.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> 2 of my previous 3 posts (and not the one just before this one ) give you all the clues you need.


So....



Doug Brott said:


>





Doug Brott said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2690681#post2690681





Doug Brott said:


> I didn't say it was a guess, I said it was posted. Oh, and you have to be creative .. The answer is attached to this thread.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. The duck and link .. That's all it takes. It's pretty simple, really.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

"sidekick"?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. The duck and link .. That's all it takes. It's pretty simple, really.


....as long as someone doesn't use spellcheck...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

sidekick sounds interesting


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. The duck and link .. That's all it takes. It's pretty simple, really.





> ....as long as someone doesn't use spellcheck...


I anticipate a loud moan... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV Application for iPad -- DAFI (duck)

I'm here all week, try the veal


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, and I'll still probably call it Co-Pilot from time to time .. sounds cooler to me .. :lol:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV Application for iPad -- DAFI (duck)
> 
> I'm here all week, try the veal


really? hhaha. whata jokester


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV Application for iPad -- DAFI (duck)
> 
> I'm here all week, try the veal


So when is Daffy coming out with the Droid App???


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice!

I was "who cares" about this till I tried http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/example.php and saw the potential. Damn - I hate Apple, but this would be a killer app for the iPad for us.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, and I'll still probably call it Co-Pilot from time to time .. sounds cooler to me .. :lol:


I like Directv Navigator!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> So when is Daffy coming out with the Droid App???


DAFI will never be on the Android ..


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

in all seriousness DAFI seems a little silly for them to call it if thats for sure what they are doing. 

so they have no plan to make it for android or they going to rename it DAFA for that. Doing that seems like there would create a distinctive product seperation. i mean you dont callthe directv scheduler app for iphone/ipad different than the one for android.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> DAFI will never be on the Android ..


That is Discrimination. I'm filing a Lawsuit. 

How about DAFD??? Or DAFA???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> DAFI will never be on the Android ..


My gosh....Mr. Duck...we do live in a world of acronyms...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> So when is Daffy coming out with the Droid App???


It wouldn't be DAFI on an android, it would be DAFA or DAFD depending on if they went with DirecTV Application For Android or DirecTV Application For Droid.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

richierich said:


> That is Discrimination. I'm filing a Lawsuit.
> 
> How about DAFD??? Or DAFA???


never dafd as the term droid is specifically used for motorola phone. hate it when people look at my Evo and say "oh you got a droid." no i dont i have an Evo running Android. big difference.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> It wouldn't be DAFI on an android, it would be DAFA or DAFD depending on if they went with DirecTV Application For Android or DirecTV Application For Droid.


Ding ding ding...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

thats what i said.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No .. It's just me being funny .. 

The name really is in that card .. The picture I linked to ..

*DIRECTV Application for iPad*

Nothing Nefarious here. They will never use 'DAFI' in the application. I have no idea what they'll call the Android Pad version if/when it comes out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> thats what i said.


Are you a she? :scratchin

yeah, that was bad .. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> No .. It's just me being funny ..
> 
> The name really is in that card .. The picture I linked to ..
> 
> ...


DAP ?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> No .. It's just me being funny ..
> 
> The name really is in that card .. The picture I linked to ..
> 
> ...


haha

take out that "if" in that statement. sign me up for the android test. i have enough android products to put it through the runs here. hopeuflly DirecTV doesn't do the same mistake Netflix has done and take FOREVER to port over the android version.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Are you a she? :scratchin
> 
> yeah, that was bad .. :lol:


haha NO.

realized i was gonna regret that statement soon as i clicked the button. lol

ur on a roll for a saturday morning for sure.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

so in all seriousness, i wanna say in the investor release awhile ago there was a photo of the app running on the iphone too. has this since been changed and the app going to be locked out to only tablets?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DANDi

*D*irecTV *And*roid *I*ntegration


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

So the official name is "DIRECTV Application for iPad"?

It reminds me of Abbott and Costello "Who's on first". :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What's on second?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> What's on second?


NOMAD. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> No .. It's just me being funny ..
> 
> The name really is in that card .. The picture I linked to ..
> 
> ...


Wow, that's just stupid.

Why would they not have a generic name (like Co-Pilot) that can be used on multiple platforms?

It's really going to have a different name based on the device being utilized?

Based on the above, it seems like the generic name would be "Directv Application", which is equally stupid. How many marketing guys did it take to come up with that?


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the name "Quick Tune" the best.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

BFD. I neither own nor intend to buy an i anything. The app at http://sillysot.com/dtvtest does appear to work well, however.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wow, that's just stupid.
> 
> Why would they not have a generic name (like Co-Pilot) that can be used on multiple platforms?
> 
> ...


+1

That is just GOOFY.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

rhipps said:


> BFD. I neither own nor intend to buy an i anything. The app at http://sillysot.com/dtvtest does appear to work well, however.


um the app is free


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

LoweBoy said:


> +1
> 
> That is just GOOFY.


Especially when there is more than one app for the iPad.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I have no idea what they'll call the Android Pad version if/when it comes out.


It will be called "Co-Pilot for Android"!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> It will be called "Co-Pilot for Android"!!!


...or.....iWANNABE...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or.....iWANNABE...


NEVER. open source > fort knox closed system


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> NEVER. open source > fort knox closed system


:lol::lol::lol:

How about iDUNRIGHT?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> How about iDUNRIGHT?


how bout iNODROPPEDCALLS


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or.....iWANNABE...


Now, that was Good!!! Didn't know you were so quick witted, you little devil you!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> how bout iNODROPPEDCALLS


That won't fit on the front label real well.... :lol:

DirecTV App for Droid (DAD) would seem to fit...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That won't fit on the front label real well.... :lol:
> 
> DirecTV App for Droid (DAD) would seem to fit...


haha, if it were made only for motorola android cell phones then yes droid would work. otherwise Android is the correct term.

so anyone know if they did lock it only to ipad and not allowing iphone to get it. sure seems like it is only ipad there. hopefully not though, esp when they get to the android port as a lot of the android high end phones have large enough screens to make the viewing worth while.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2690681#post2690681


Whoa. Never expected you to point to my post.

DAFI, huh? Name limited to iPad.

They might as well called it a DirecTV i-tuning product. Shorten it to iTune. Unless that is taken.

Co-Pilot was better.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Whoa. Never expected you to point to my post.
> 
> DAFI, huh? Name limited to iPad.
> 
> ...


You're right, but don't say it out loud. Changing the name back to Co-Pilot would probably delay the app another two months.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, Co-Pilot was better than Daffy the Duck. Can't remember that very well can we?

Bring back the Co-Pilot Name.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Branding.

You have a great brand ... DirecTV. 

Might as well exploit it. 

DirecTV for the iPad. 

Maybe the perfect name.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah .. I'm sure adding in DIRECTV as the main part of the name has everything to do with branding.

Now, where can I get my copy of this app? :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

QuickDrop said:


> Changing the name back to Co-Pilot would probably delay the app another two months.


It seems that those who know of the existence of the application already know it as Co-pilot (or COPILOT) so it shouldn't shake anyone to their core (other than the team in charge of assigning odd names to DIRECTV products).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Now, where can I get my copy of this app? :lol:


From the Apple App Store (some time after it is approved by Apple), of course.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Branding.
> 
> You have a great brand ... DirecTV.
> 
> ...


Totally disagree. You can still incorporate DirecTV into any name.

Co-Pilot: Directv Ipad app
Co-Pilot: Directv Android app
Co-Pilot: Directv iphone app
Co-Pilot: Directv Blackberry app
etc.

Customer to friend: "Have you tried Co-Pilot from Directv? I have it on my ipad and it's great"
Friend: "Yes, I have it on my Droid"

OR

Customer to friend: "Have you tried the Directv App for Iphone?"
Friend: "No, I have a droid"
Customer: "Oh"

Seriously, it's not even really debatable, it's a bad marketing choice to tie the name to a specific product/operating system

What if it was Directv2IE9, instead of Directv2PC?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"spartanstew" said:


> Totally disagree. You can still incorporate DirecTV into any name.
> 
> Co-Pilot: Directv Ipad app
> Co-Pilot: Directv Android app
> ...


Looking at the ad scans that were posted I am not looking for this thing to be on anything but tablets. Sure, they could make the columns in to screens that you could swipe between, but this really looks like a tablet only app to me. Apple has the iPad, WinMo will have tablets (that will suck), Blackberry will have the Playbook, HP will have WebOS tablets, Android will have the Tab, Xoom and countless others.

There is a lot that D* can do to improve the smartphone apps, but I will be surprised if this is what it ends up being.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

You only need one name/app. 

DirecTV. 

Simple. 

Maybe it will also do streaming some day. 

Do you have an iPad. Yep. Well, get the DirectTV app. 

And maybe they'll be an Android and Playbook version as well. 

Simple, all you'll need to know is if the DirecTV app is available yet on your platform. 

Copilot implies working in tandem with something else, maybe the app will eventually do much more then that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Copilot implies working in tandem with something else, maybe the app will eventually do much more then that.


Yes Co-Pilot should be the name as it works in Tandem with Directv to Allow you to control your Directv.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"richierich" said:


> Yes Co-Pilot should be the name as it works in Tandem with Directv to Allow you to control your Directv.


Nah, I've played with the FiOS apps, and thought it was dull to have different names. They have the mobile app, and the dvr manager app. Much better to just have the FIOS app.

For DirecTV, I'll be very happy with one app that does it all.

Since I already have an iPad, looking forward to whatever they develop. Good stuff.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Odd name, but I agree with "one app" idea. One app to set your DVR, manage to do list, series priorities, history, queue up VOD Downloads, change channels, info diving into actors/actresses (6 degrees of separation), find similar shows, stream content from MRV, etc....
One app to rule it all would be great! Of course it would have to work on phones and not just I-products.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would seem the marketing folks have already made the naming decisions, regardless of the alternatives mentioned here...

So its likely time to get used to DAFI and the like...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> You only need one name/app.
> 
> DirecTV.
> 
> Simple.


I already have a DirecTV app on my phone. It's not this. So will this be DirecTV app II?



Sixto said:


> Do you have an iPad. Yep. Well, get the DirectTV app.


There's already a DirecTV app for the IPad. This simple solution seems more confusing to me.



Sixto said:


> And maybe they'll be an Android and Playbook version as well.


There's already DirecTV apps for those too.



Sixto said:


> Simple, all you'll need to know is if the DirecTV app is available yet on your platform.


But again, it is already available. It's just not what we're talking about here, which makes it far from simple.



Sixto said:


> Copilot implies working in tandem with something else, maybe the app will eventually do much more then that.


Yes, it works in tandem with your device (whatever it might be).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would seem the marketing folks have already made the naming decisions,


I would be very surprised if Marketing had the final say in this decision. Besides, they've apparently already changed it once (even after print ads went out), so who's to say they won't change it again. Maybe to DOPEY.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys are funny, it just seemed like either name was fine, but I certainly can see just using "DirecTV" as a cool name, but either way, the functionality will be cool someday. 

There really isn't an iPad app today. There is an iPhone/iOS app that works, but it's vertical only and sized for the iPhone. Looking forward to the first real iPad app. 

And maybe the other device specific apps will gain some of the functionality from what is developed for the iPad, with each device getting capabilities that are appropriate and technically possible for each platform, no matter the name. 

Now on to some football!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Now on to some football!


Football, there's gonna be Football on Directv today!!! YEAH!!! :hurah:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> From the Apple App Store (some time after it is approved by Apple), of course.


Hello, Dr. Obvious


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> From the Apple App Store (some time after it is approved by Apple), of course.


This guy is Brilliant!!! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> You guys are funny, it just seemed like either name was fine, but I certainly can see just using "DirecTV" as a cool name, but either way, the functionality will be cool someday.


Yes, in the grand scheme of things it's not that big of a deal and I'm sure it will be cool regardless of what it's called.

This is a discussion board, however, so I felt the need to discuss the fact that they lost a good Marketing opportunity (IMO, of course) by not naming it something cool and catchy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> This is a discussion board, however, so I felt the need to discuss the fact that they lost a good Marketing opportunity (IMO, of course) by not naming it something cool and catchy.


I Agree Spartan Guy as they needed something Catchey that you could remember like Navigator!!! Or something.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> From the Apple App Store (some time after it is approved by Apple), of course.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> I Agree Spartan Guy as they needed something Catchey that you could remember like Navigator!!! Or something.


That's Mr. Spartan Guy to you Rich.

(or you can call me Captain, my Captain)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That's Mr. Spartan Guy to you Rich.
> 
> (or you can call me Captain, my Captain)


We already have our Captain of the thread.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> That's Mr. Spartan Guy to you Rich.


I apologize Mr. Spartan Guy!!!


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

richierich said:


> I Agree Spartan Guy as they needed something Catchey that you could remember like Navigator!!! Or something.


How about:

"Directv Director"

"Dont watch tv, Directv, Now with Directv Director"

"Now Directv behind the scenes with Directv Director, Now available on iPad"

Just my thoughts!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Hello, Dr. Obvious


!rolling


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You guys are focusing WAY to much on the name... that most people will never see, or know about.

You will know what the icon looks like, where you placed it on your dashboard...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't get the fascination with the name either...more interested what it is and what it does... :shrug:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> You guys are focusing WAY to much on the name... that most people will never see, or know about.
> 
> You will know what the icon looks like, where you placed it on your dashboard...


Uh, Earl? You got an iPhone? The names show up under the icons.

Also, you don't recommend an app to another user by icon but by name.

Names are very important. They are part of branding. Ask KFC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Uh, Earl? You got an iPhone? The names show up under the icons.
> 
> Also, you don't recommend an app to another user by icon but by name.
> 
> Names are very important. They are part of branding. Ask KFC.


Umm... yes, have about 6 iPhones, and a handful of iPads.
Not to mention a drawer of iPod Touches.

Very much aware the name shows up underneath then...

But I bet the VAST majority of people find what they are looking for by the ICON, not so much the 12ish character max name that is stuffed underneath.

As for DIRECTV's app (and apps) given that you will do a search on the App Store, for DIRECTV and find the app that way.....

If you guys could see the list of names, and the pro's and cons of everyone that has been out there (including almost all the serious one's mentioned here in the thread)....


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

harsh said:


> From the Apple App Store (some time after it is approved by Apple), of course.


That's true. But as a Dish customer I guess neither you or the app will have much use for each other. Kind of like anything with *Directv* in the title.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Branding.
> 
> You have a great brand ... DirecTV.
> 
> ...


Branding is the very reason why it's a bad name. Unless D* wants the app to be iPad (or Apple) exclusive (which would be very dumb), they would need to have different names for the same product. If they are going to use an acronym for the brand, then having it based on one specific product is pointless. If you searched for "DirecTV" in the app store DirecTV Co-Pilot would come up just as readily as any other name.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

QuickDrop said:


> Branding is the very reason why it's a bad name. Unless D* wants the app to be iPad (or Apple) exclusive (which would be very dumb), they would need to have different names for the same product. If they are going to use an acronym for the brand, then having it based on one specific product is pointless. If you searched for "DirecTV" in the app store DirecTV Co-Pilot would come up just as readily as any other name.


Exactly.

If I had an IPAD or a Win 7 PC or a Verizon Xoom or a Verizon Droid or whatever, I could just look up the App under COPILOT (or whatever generic name it would become) and find the one for the device that I have.

Now I have to find the exact acronym for my device which may be confusing to Joe Sixpack.

Just saying....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The whole NAME LUST thing seems pretty silly.

They could call it POTATO for all people could care...as long as its a STUD of an app and not a SPUD.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The whole NAME LUST thing seems pretty silly.
> 
> They could call it POTATO for all people could care...as long as its a STUD of an app and not a SPUD.


Potato would actually be a cool name for an app!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Who knows why these things are named what they are named. Honestly, I think back to the DIRECTV app for iPhone, when I first heard of that, I said, "what's it called?" I was told "DIRECTV." I thought that would be confusing but it actually makes sense on the iPhone screen.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Who knows why these things are named what they are named. Honestly, I think back to the DIRECTV app for iPhone, when I first heard of that, I said, "what's it called?" I was told "DIRECTV." I thought that would be confusing but it actually makes sense on the iPhone screen.


Even though I liked co-pilot, you do make sense. Consistency is a good thing. Now bring on the app!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Potato would actually be a cool name for an app!


Only if it was something like "Hot Potato".


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Here is the article (sorry about the tear) and a card insert in the magazine.


Still not sure how often I'll use this (once I get an iPAD), but I'll say this...

...whoever designed the GUI for DAFI gets an A+ from me (regarding color schemes, etc.). Now DirecTV just needs to bring a similar design to their STBs... 



Doug Brott said:


> Oh, and I'll still probably call it Co-Pilot from time to time .. sounds cooler to me .. :lol:


Ditto... :grin:

~Alan


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Any update on release of the app?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No news to report today. But then, I don't even have an iPad.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Any word on when we will see something? I really can't stand Comcast and the fact that they have had their 'similar' Xfinity TV App out their for some time already, and all we have are some tantalizing tidbits of possibilities is just hard to swallow....

http://tinyurl.com/4hyhuul

come on DirecTV...I want my iPad app....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

See my previous post.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jsmartin99 said:


> Any update on release of the app?


*POSTED on Wednesday, February 9th:*



Satelliteracer said:


> Yes and Directv's iPad app is in beta and will be out in a few weeks.


~Alan<~~~~~~~~~~~~Still waiting on the iPad 2....


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~~~~~Still waiting on the iPad 2....


I never understood that logic - while you've been waiting on the iPad 2, I've been enjoying my iPad daily for 10 months. When I want to upgrade, I'll either pass my current model onto my wife or ebay it for a significant chunk of what I need for the next one.

There's ALWAYS something "better" coming along.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> I never understood that logic - while you've been waiting on the iPad 2, I've been enjoying my iPad daily for 10 months. When I want to upgrade, I'll either pass my current model onto my wife or ebay it for a significant chunk of what I need for the next one.


I don't make a lot of money, so the cost of the iPad is significant to me. Between other expenses, and the fact that I'm sometime skeptical of buying first generation products, I decided to pass on it until at least the second generation.

Besides, I only had the opportunity to play with one for the first time a couple of months ago, so I feel more confident about spending that much money on it.



LameLefty said:


> There's ALWAYS something "better" coming along.


The iPad 3 may indeed be impressive, but I think I'll be pretty content with the second one... at least until 4 comes along! 

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> I don't make a lot of money, so the cost of the iPad is significant to me. Between other expenses, and the fact that I'm sometime skeptical of buying first generation products, I decided to pass on it until at least the second generation.
> 
> Besides, I only had the opportunity to play with one for the first time a couple of months ago, so I feel more confident about spending that much money on it.
> 
> ...


Alan, I can one up you on this one... I've never actually seen an iPad in person.

Lefty, PM me when you're ready to trade in.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Alan, I can one up you on this one... I've never actually seen an iPad in person.


You win! :eek2:

I saw my first one in the AT&T and Verizon store in November. I got to play a tiny bit with it in both. Walmart carries it now as well, but it's behind a display.

Part of me would like to use my cousin's (who got hers in December/January), so I can test it out more thoroughly, but it won't be long until April, so I'll probably just wait until then. It'll be more fun then when it's my own...

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm with you, Alan.... I am holding out till v2, unless something incredible happens between now and then, the *absolutely "requires" one.*...  and I sipped the first taste of Koolaid in 1986 ±2 years. (A Mac Plus, too lazy to look up when it was purchased.)..... Plus I am using a MacBookAir on top of a MacBook Pro- almost a halfway house to the 'Pad.....


----------



## rgbyhkr (Jul 2, 2006)

Just saw the D Tweet account give this link for info on the iPad app:

"DIRECTV: The DIRECTV iPad App is coming in March but you can get a sneak peek today at: http://directv.com/ipad"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/40517394837274624
Jeff


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys might want to watch CNBC tomorrow morning....you might even recognize someone's fingers touching the app....no, not my fingers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> You guys might want to watch CNBC tomorrow morning....you might even recognize someone's fingers touching the app....no, not my fingers.


Any chance you can narrow down the time frame or what show it will be on???


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RAD said:


> Any chance you can narrow down the time frame or what show it will be on???


I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

From MacWorld:
http://www.macworld.com/article/158116/2011/02/directv.html#lsrc.rss_main


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

rgbyhkr said:


> Just saw the D Tweet account give this link for info on the iPad app:
> 
> "DIRECTV: The DIRECTV iPad App is coming in March but you can get a sneak peek today at: http://directv.com/ipad"
> 
> ...


I had to laugh that I just started up iTunes whenever I noticed this thread was updated... LOL!!



Satelliteracer said:


> RAD said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you can narrow down the time frame or what show it will be on???
> ...


I was just about to ask the same thing as RAD... we would appreciate anything you can find out. 

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

RAD said:


> Any chance you can narrow down the time frame or what show it will be on???


Ditto. constantly watching cnbc all day anyway b/c of my job. looking forward to it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I believe it's between 10:30 and 11:00am EST but not 100% sure


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> I believe it's between 10:30 and 11:00am EST but not 100% sure


cool deal. any clues as to who is the one in the video we will see?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Checked out the web site, looks interesting. A little disappointed that it looks like remote scheduling is just like the current impmentation, no way to verify that it would record or manage ToDo list.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Satelliteracer said:
> 
> 
> > You guys might want to watch CNBC tomorrow morning....you might even recognize someone's fingers touching the app....no, not my fingers.
> ...


I have an _idea_.... 

P.S. I meant to make the joke earlier that we knew it wasn't going to be Satelliteracer, as we have no way of knowing what his fingers look like!  

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RAD said:


> Checked out the web site, looks interesting. A little disappointed that it looks like remote scheduling is just like the current impmentation, no way to verify that it would record or manage ToDo list.


Yeah, I'm anxious to try it out (once I get an iPad 2), but I don't really see it changing things for me much. 

It will be interesting to see in the future if COPILOT and NOMAD will be connected...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> I believe it's between 10:30 and 11:00am EST but not 100% sure


Or maybe between 11:30 and noon ET ..


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Or maybe between 11:30 and noon ET ..


well are you the hands in the video? hehe


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not me .. I'm just guessing it's in the morning sometime. SatRacer probably has it right.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Are they looking to do a PC app by any chance? As cool as the iPad is, I can't do touch pad stuff unfortunately.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm...I think I know who it is and it isn't someone who has been mentioned yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug has the right timeframe.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Doug has the right timeframe.


Is it you Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Is it you Earl?


Umm.. Yes, it's me... I wrote that post.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm.. Yes, it's me... I wrote that post.


haha, i meant will it be you in the video. lol


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Not me .. I'm just guessing it's in the morning sometime. SatRacer probably has it right.


From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! What a joke .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! *What a joke *.


Yet very, very few are laughing.

Most are smiling.

The jokes on those who think its a joke.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

pfueri said:


> From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! What a joke .


So don't use it. Just because you won't use it, that doesn't make it a joke.

Want streaming? Buy a Slingbox.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pfueri said:


> From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! What a joke .


It's free, and that's no joke.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys are funny. I'm sure the DIRECTV app will be cool. However, I understand what pfueri is saying. It's late to the dance and not as loaded as the aforementioned competition. I highly doubt the app will be a joke. It is just an opinion. No need to get defensive or take it personal. :lol: I for one cannot wait for this app to be released.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone will have their opinion... and their options.

Let's not go down the "not happy, leave" path. Please?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Excellent, one of the apps that will earn placement on the 1st home screen on my iPad 2.

Yes, I'm still alive.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

"PoitNarf" said:


> Excellent, one of the apps that will earn placement on the 1st home screen on my iPad 2.
> 
> Yes, I'm still alive.


Who are you again? 

:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Excellent, one of the apps that will earn placement on the 1st home screen on my iPad 2.
> 
> Yes, I'm still alive.


Wow, it's been a while (like a year ).

I don't have an iPad but this app looks like it'd be fun to play with.

Mike


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Is it you Earl?


He was my guess... (FYI)



pfueri said:


> From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! What a joke .


Who knows what it will do in the future...

Besides, it appears (NOMAD) that that stuff IS coming.

As for the Whole-Home, I'm not exactly thrilled with the charges myself, but I certainly find it WELL worth the money...

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ...
> Who knows what it will do in the future...
> 
> Besides, it appears (NOMAD) that that stuff IS coming.
> ...


Is NOMAD different from Co-Pilot? (Anyone can answer, Alan just made me wonder.)


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Is NOMAD different from Co-Pilot? (Anyone can answer, Alan just made me wonder.)


yesHERE


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

From what I see, this APP is just a fancy remote and a souped up version of what is available for the phone. I will probably download it on my iPad (if it is free), but I am not looking for it to be anything special.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

it's way more than a remote.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yesHERE


I feel like an idiot. :lol: I don't know why, but I thought this app was NOMAD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think he talked about NOMAD as well, but I'd get my Christmas bows ready on that one.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> it's way more than a remote.


I know...Like I said:



> ...this APP is just a fancy remote *and* a souped up version of what is available for the phone.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just love how people already "know" what the app is... from the very limited information that has been posted about it.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> I just love how people already "know" what the app is... from the very limited information that has been posted about it.


I know it looks AWESOME!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> I just love how people already "know" what the app is... from the very limited information that has been posted about it.


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Will it install on my iPhone 4? The screen resolution is close to the Ipad actually, just touching the controls is another thing!


----------



## johnner1999 (Aug 30, 2003)

I for one think it's going to be really cool to have as an option...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

cypherx said:


> Will it install on my iPhone 4? The screen resolution is close to the Ipad actually, just touching the controls is another thing!


doubt it since its being touted as the iPAD app.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Will it install on my iPhone 4? The screen resolution is close to the Ipad actually, just touching the controls is another thing!


No


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"Doug Brott" said:


> No


Fuggin' fug. Would make me happy if it did. Time to get an iPad I guess....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Will it install on my iPhone 4? The screen resolution is close to the Ipad actually, just touching the controls is another thing!





Satelliteracer said:


> Initial release on iPad. I believe other tablets and potential smart phone deployment in phase 2.


Looks like you'll have to wait for PHASE 2... if then. 

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Judging by the screenshots of the app, I wish DirecTV would use the people who designed the GUI of this app to design the GUI on the receivers.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Judging by the screenshots of the app, I wish DirecTV would use the people who designed the GUI of this app to design the GUI on the receivers.


I've said the same thing... 

Whoever designed the GUI for the app did a wonderful job (IMHO).

~Alan


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks interesting. Looks like an cosmetic improvement to the current app. Hopefully it will have a few surprises for us when it arrives


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Will there be a Version for the Verizon Xoom???


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> I've said the same thing...
> 
> Whoever designed the GUI for the app did a wonderful job (IMHO).
> 
> ~Alan


I'm sure that Earl was directing the design of DAFI!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Will there be a Version for the Verizon Xoom???


I suspect that based on the time it took to craft this version...and Android version would be a number of months down the road (if ever).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that based on the time it took to craft this version...and Android version would be a number of months down the road (if ever).


Why would they discriminate against all of us who choose not to have an iPhone or an IPAD???

Personally I think Directv will step up to the plate and throw us a bone.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

To say if ever for an android version seems pretty short sighted. Based on the amount of android tablets being released this year, it would be foolish of them not to be planning on making one. Hopefully they have been waiting for the honeycomb sdk to come out.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that based on the time it took to craft this version...and Android version would be a number of months down the road (if ever).


would be careful using the phrase "if ever" there. Theres absolutely no way they wouldn't port this to android devices. You wouldn't neglect the #2 OS in terms of market share. btw #1 is RIMM if you go by one report while if you go by another its iOS but in that one iOS and Android are neck and neck with each other.

And in terms of porting to android from iOS it really comes down to how the original app was written in terms of how difficult/long it takes to convert it. Reality though it usually takes about 25-50% less time to convert it over than to do it from scratch.

I think the big hold off will be them waiting for the android tablets to be running awhile before doing much with it. Also with the upcoming release of "Ice Cream" which is a combination of the prev 2 OS's and supposedly revamped from ground up I could see them waiting. I hope not and they go ahead and get it out for those with the current tablets that are out now, but it wouldn't shock me to see them hold off and wait some. If we were talking iPhone app i'd think differently and think they would be porting right away but tablet wise they have a little excuse to wait right now i guess.

all in all can't wait to get the app and tool around with it, looks great!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

airedale said:


> To say if ever for an android version seems pretty short sighted. Based on the amount of android tablets being released this year, it would be foolish of them not to be planning on making one. Hopefully they have been waiting for the honeycomb sdk to come out.


+1. I totally concur.

Too many people will have Android Tablets, PCs for them to ignore that customer base.

Earl knows that I can guarantee. He's one Smart Cookie!!!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> well are you the hands in the video? hehe


Correct

11:50am Est


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Disappointed that there's no iPhone app yet, but I'm excited to hear that there's a phase 2 which will remedy that want.

The GUI designs on the iPhone/iPad are always better than the set top box. Look at xfinity tv and Fios apps. Way better graphics than their boxes. I guess the SDK for these touch devices is much more robust, and there might actually be more power in the palm of your hand than a big old STB on the equipment rack.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> +1. I totally concur.
> 
> *Too many people will have Android Tablets*, PCs for them to ignore that customer base.


That remains to be seen. Those are very new to market, and adoption is not established in any numbers approaching the iOS world.

I don't see them developing anything until a measurable, significant Android market is established.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Correct
> 
> 11:50am Est


CNBC at 11:50? That should be a show called "The Call" (11-12).

Anyone going to put it up on YouTube so I can watch it from work this afternoon? I guess I could set my DVR but I want to watch it before 6pm


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Judging by the screenshots of the app, I wish DirecTV would use the people who designed the GUI of this app to design the GUI on the receivers.


If you look at the Investor Day Slides .. well, let's just say I think the future will be bright in your mind then.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Disappointed that there's no iPhone app yet, but I'm excited to hear that there's a phase 2 which will remedy that want.
> 
> The GUI designs on the iPhone/iPad are always better than the set top box. Look at xfinity tv and Fios apps. Way better graphics than their boxes. I guess the SDK for these touch devices is much more robust, and there might actually be more power in the palm of your hand than a big old STB on the equipment rack.


There's been an iPhone app out for a long time .. It's not nearly as robust as the iPad app, though.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you look at the Investor Day Slides .. well, let's just say I think the future will be bright in your mind then.


Do you have a link to those by the way?

UPDATE: Never mind...found it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> Why would they discriminate against all of us who choose not to have an iPhone or an IPAD???
> << Snipped bits out >>


They're not! Not if you look at it as they're merely emphasizing dev. for the bestest and sweetest hardware.....
So, Rich, step up to the plate with an iPad 2, coming *soon* to an Apple store near you....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> They're not! Not if you look at it as they're merely emphasizing dev. for the bestest and sweetest hardware.....
> So, Rich, step up to the plate with an iPad 2, coming *soon* to an Apple store near you....


debatable and would require another thread in tech section....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres Mike White on TV.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

2013 for streaming video? dang thats a long ways off


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

She is beating the hell out of him over streaming.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

So NOMAD(able to put content on your device) later this yr and full blown streaming by 2013 mainly b/c based on them having to get agreements lined up for it all.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> She is beating the hell out of him over streaming.


Remember, now Comcast owned!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> So NOMAD(able to put content on your device) later this yr and full blown streaming by 2013 mainly b/c based on them having to get agreements lined up for it all.


I think I mentioned something about that yesterday .. 


Doug Brott said:


> I think he talked about NOMAD as well, but I'd get my Christmas bows ready on that one.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that based on the time it took to craft this version...and Android version would be a number of months down the road (if ever).


Why? Most of the work is done, assuming it's in Java or Python or C or somesuch. Both devices are ARM based. It's not like you have to redo the UI. Could be fairly quick, if they want to do it (and they should given that Android tablets combined will outsell iPads).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> Why? Most of the work is done, assuming it's in Java or Python or C or somesuch. Both devices are ARM based. It's not like you have to redo the UI. Could be fairly quick, if they want to do it (and they should given that Android tablets combined will outsell iPads).


Apple uses Objective-C .. Android uses Java .. While the algorithms would be largely the same, it's not something you can shove into a converter and get a new app on the other side.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> I think I mentioned something about that yesterday ..


as you did.. lol

also talked about it like you had a convo with mike white himself since you spoke in past tense there. The thing wasn't taped and then aired.....

man with many connections here. should lend some to help out the ball team here in raleigh as they continue to struggle over and over.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, what I would like added is remote control for other devices that have Ethernet control. Particularly A/V amps and TV. TV remote isn't very useful if you cannot control volume or power the TV on and off. The current hand-held remote does this....

Or did they just not mention this?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Actually, what I would like added is remote control for other devices that have Ethernet control. Particularly A/V amps and TV. TV remote isn't very useful if you cannot control volume or power the TV on and off. The current hand-held remote does this....
> 
> Or did they just not mention this?


I thought about that as well. I like the idea of the remote, but I'd still need volume control.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Apple uses Objective-C .. Android uses Java .. While the algorithms would be largely the same, it's not something you can shove into a converter and get a new app on the other side.


Very true. the code can be very similar but still different. Its still a huge leap that the basic idea and layout is already done and not being developed so that aspect will be taken care of already.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> I thought about that as well. I like the idea of the remote, but I'd still need volume control.


yeah didnt think about that. Still though browsing the guide and all that and not have to do it on the TV or computer is a plus for me in itself.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think those that watch TV with multiple people in the room will find the iPad App to be quite awesome. No more complaints from others as the person with the remote navigates through menus ..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Until the app is released, in the meantime you can use Waltz49's iPad/iPhone/Browser app. [Search for his user name.]


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I think those that watch TV with multiple people in the room will find the iPad App to be quite awesome. No more complaints from others as the person with the remote navigates through menus ..


Based on that, I would think that this new app should improve spousal situations in many households. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Based on that, I would think that this new app should improve spousal situations in many households. :lol:


This iPad will have a significant WAF ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

So when is this APP coming out?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"soon"


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

DodgerKing said:


> So when is this APP coming out?


He said next week when he was on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"soon"


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very soon


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a replay of the CNBC spot with D*'s CEO showing the iPad app.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=3000007289&play=1


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Here's a reply of the CNBC spot with D*'s CEO showing the iPad app.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=3000007289&play=1


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> So when is this APP coming out?





Doug Brott said:


> "soon"





Stuart Sweet said:


> "soon"





Hoosier205 said:


> Very soon


I wonder where these guys are getting their information...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

next week next week next week, itll be here next week.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Will it be as flaky as the current iphone-itouch app?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> Will it be as flaky as the current iphone-itouch app?


Which app do you mean- The DirecTV one, or a third party one?

And in what way(s) specifically do you consider it flakey?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> She is beating the hell out of him over streaming.


She really did. I agree with her; this app should be able to stream to the iPad now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL she really was adamant about streaming content to the ipad. I'd would of liked to hear her squeeze Mike about when new HD channels will launch, but that's another topic for a different segment.


Anyway, the app looks good.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Here's a replay of the CNBC spot with D*'s CEO showing the iPad app.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=3000007289&play=1


Did Mr White say, and I paraphrase, "It takes two to tango" with respect to streaming?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> Did Mr White say, and I paraphrase, "It takes two to tango" with respect to streaming?


That's what he implied. 

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You know that phrase, "I wouldn't hold my breath?" Well maybe it's true (maybe it isn't.)


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess we just sit and wait. Soon maybe very soon.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

pfueri said:


> From what I read about the new iPad app it's a joke ! You would think it would stream your service with it . Like AT&T and Dish Network does . Just another Directv let down ! Like charging for whole home even when you use all you're own stuff ! What a joke .


Everyone needs an "app" today and DirecTV needed to get one out too. This is a DirecTV forum with what some/many would say has DirecTV bias, so the app was hyped like it would be the greatest thing ever. I'm certain that if many of the people who criticize the posters who criticize the app were polled three months ago they would have been very excited by the possibility of streaming. That the new app is less than what some posters on this forum speculated about is disappointing, but not officially DirecTV's fault. Until the past couple days, DirecTV wasn't hyping the app; posters on this forum were. Now, if the app isn't as good as what is being offered by other providers that is DirecTV's fault and is disappointing.



STEVED21 said:


> Remember, now Comcast owned!!


I've seen numerous reports on the app on tech websites and many commentators/posters are saying the same thing. Streaming programming is what people expect from something new. Other providers are giving it to their customers, though it is limited. It's a fair question to ask and a fair reason to criticize DirecTV (vs other providers) for not providing it. At least we now know it is going to be two years before we get it.



Earl Bonovich said:


> I just love how people already "know" what the app is... from the very limited information that has been posted about it.





Hoosier205 said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking.


Okay, after the CNBC presentation, explain to me what criticism of the app is now irrelevant. Given the criticism of other posters' criticism, I presume the quoted posters either know or believe the app will be better than the preview. Exactly how will it be better or how do you expect it will be better?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> 2013 for streaming video? dang thats a long ways off


What? You've got to be sh eye t'n me. :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess I just don't share the obsession with streaming a few others do. Would it be nice?...I suppose. It is life-changing? 

Not really...there are plenty of places to get streaming...and one more won't change the world. 

I'm not even convinced its the future...with the limits on bandwidth rolling up out there, not to mention inconsistent Internet access speeds.

More important, I was almost amazed how obsessed the interviewer on CNBC was today when interviewing Mike White. She basically sounded like a Netflix marketer and overtalked him on several occasions. :shrug:

The iPad app - like the UI and what it can do.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Even without streaming, you gotta admit, this is one sexy app that Im sure many of us will gladly use. I for one will be buying a new iPad but Im waiting for info about the iPad 2 to be released. I think sports portion of this app will be a great addition plus the ability to intantly check whats on without the missis always grabbing the controller would be awesome!


----------



## lincolnnellie (Sep 4, 2007)

I just bought a Motorola Xoom with Google Android Honeycomb. I really hope that Directv doesn't overlook the power that this device has and the flexibility that the os provides to just concentrate on idevices.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

QuickDrop said:


> Everyone needs an "app" today and DirecTV needed to get one out too. This is a DirecTV forum with what some/many would say has DirecTV bias, so the app was hyped like it would be the greatest thing ever. I'm certain that if many of the people who criticize the posters who criticize the app were polled three months ago they would have been very excited by the possibility of streaming. That the new app is less than what some posters on this forum speculated about is disappointing, but not officially DirecTV's fault. Until the past couple days, DirecTV wasn't hyping the app; posters on this forum were. Now, if the app isn't as good as what is being offered by other providers that is DirecTV's fault and is disappointing.
> 
> I've seen numerous reports on the app on tech websites and many commentators/posters are saying the same thing. Streaming programming is what people expect from something new. Other providers are giving it to their customers, though it is limited. It's a fair question to ask and a fair reason to criticize DirecTV (vs other providers) for not providing it. At least we now know it is going to be two years before we get it.
> 
> Okay, after the CNBC presentation, explain to me what criticism of the app is now irrelevant. Given the criticism of other posters' criticism, I presume the quoted posters either know or believe the app will be better than the preview. Exactly how will it be better or how do you expect it will be better?


Completely agree with your post.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lincolnnellie said:


> I just bought a Motorola Xoom with Google Android Honeycomb. I really hope that Directv doesn't overlook the power that this device has and the flexibility that the os provides to just concentrate on idevices.


I would not be surprised to see Android-based devices get love some time as well...


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> 2013 for streaming video? dang thats a long ways off


3 years behind some other providers :nono2:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

jsmuga said:


> 3 years behind some other providers :nono2:


given one of those providers is cheating in a way using slingbox to do it. we all could do that ourselves too.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> given one of those providers is cheating in a way using slingbox to do it. we all could do that ourselves too.


Many of us are already using Slingboxes. I know I do, and I love it. I don't need to worry about the DirecTV app streaming now, since I've been streaming from MRV for over a year.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

MartyS said:


> Many of us are already using Slingboxes. I know I do, and I love it. I don't need to worry about the DirecTV app streaming now, since I've been streaming from MRV for over a year.


exactly. regardless we know were few yrs away from having it so no point in looking for it or discussing it much right now really.

in the meantime, bring on Android version, and also make the app usable on phones.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

QuickDrop said:


> Okay, after the CNBC presentation, explain to me what criticism of the app is now irrelevant. Given the criticism of other posters' criticism, I presume the quoted posters either know or believe the app will be better than the preview. Exactly how will it be better or how do you expect it will be better?


You do realize that both of comments were made BEFORE the app was shown on CNBC. And even the CNBC segment only showed a fraction of what the app has in it.

And for this Poster... I know EXACTLY what is in the app, because I put it there. I think a lot of people are jumping to conclusion, or basing their opinion because they expected it to be a cloan of the other carriers apps.

Also, it has been noted in several other arena's (namely DIRECTV's facebook page), that the 2013 comment for streaming, was incorrect from the reporter. She was mis-interpreting the connected home at 40% in 2013 as streaming.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> 2013 for streaming video? dang thats a long ways off





Hutchinshouse said:


> What? You've got to be sh eye t'n me. :nono2:





jsmuga said:


> 3 years behind some other providers :nono2:


The interviewer was incorrect in her facts.
She mis-interpreted the connected home at 40% in 2013, as being related to streaming. (Officially noted on DIRECTV's FACEBOOK page)


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Based on the available information, I think it will be a very useful tool. Streaming video is a subject for another day.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You do realize that both of comments were made BEFORE the app was shown on CNBC. And even the CNBC segment only showed a fraction of what the app has in it.
> 
> And for this Poster... I know EXACTLY what is in the app, because I put it there. I think a lot of people are jumping to conclusion, or basing their opinion because they expected it to be a cloan of the other carriers apps.
> 
> Also, it has been noted in several other arena's (namely DIRECTV's facebook page), that the 2013 comment for streaming, was incorrect from the reporter. She was mis-interpreting the connected home at 40% in 2013 as streaming.


I was about to make some comments about what I wanted to see in the iPad version. But then I went to the D* website for the first time in a long time. It was just not that friendly the last time I was there. The guide data was slow. There was no search on actor ability. But seeing the redesigned website makes me anticipate great things.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The interviewer was incorrect in her facts.
> She mis-interpreted the connected home at 40% in 2013, as being related to streaming. (Officially noted on DIRECTV's FACEBOOK page)


Then what is the correct time frame for streaming.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> given one of those providers is cheating in a way using slingbox to do it.


How is using a Slingbox (or similar) cheating?

NOMAD would appear to be an integral part of DIRECTV's "three part journey" to making content available outside the home. This is the first time that someone from DIRECTV has indicated that it will not be more than a content download facility.

EDIT: After watching the video a second time, it appears that streaming from the DVR is not part of the "three part journey" so I've edited this post to reflect that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jsmuga said:


> Then what is the correct time frame for streaming.


If I could share that time frame, I would... but I happen to like my job.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess I just don't share the obsession with streaming a few others do. Would it be nice?...I suppose. It is life-changing?
> 
> Not really...there are plenty of places to get streaming...and one more won't change the world.


I have been giving this a lot of thought myself, and I will openly admit I agree with you hdtvfan0001.

There is a part of me that thinks it would be really cool, but then again: I ask myself how much I would actually 'stream'.

Netflix is a good example. I think I've watched part of a movie or two on my iPad, and if I recall, it was just me showing someone "how cool is this..... we can now stream movies". :grin:

I much prefer watching on a full size TV, and with my DVR my programming is waiting for me when I get home.

Having better control of my DVRs at home is where it's at [for me].


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The interviewer was incorrect in her facts.
> She mis-interpreted the connected home at 40% in 2013, as being related to streaming. (Officially noted on DIRECTV's FACEBOOK page)


ahhhh. u guys gotta get Mike straight on the facts and correct her on the spot. jk

Seems like a nice guy overall, least after watching the Undercoverboss show with him gave that impression.

looking forward to the rest of the stuff coming out in the future, I know its gonna be some good stuff!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Which app do you mean- The DirecTV one, or a third party one?
> 
> And in what way(s) specifically do you consider it flakey?


I wouldn't say flaky, but I would say "slow." It takes quite some time to load listings, much longer than might be expected from network delay. Perhaps a minute or so. And just as long when you move forward a couple hours...


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I would note that even the current iPhone app improves on the DVR firmware in several ways, such as the ability to see 10 days of a channel's upcoming schedule at one time without having to constantly page through it. Just scroll. Great for finding movies to record.

I expect that the iPad app might be even better, although I'm a bit worried about marketing clutter.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll just say right now .. If your sole purpose for wanting an iPad application is to have streaming. You will be disappointed, and based on Mike White's comments, you will not see this until 2013.ª

One thing I do know is that the iPad app is significantly better than what is available from DIRECTV today and will undergo continued improvement over time. I haven't used an app from FiOS, Comcast, DISH or any other provider so I can't make a direct comparison. The biggest complaint will be lack of streaming .. You now know the approximate time of streaming availability (2013)ª, I think most people will be very happy with what is actually in the app. It won't be perfect, but it will be a very nice addition to the overall DIRECTV package.

*ª* harsh, make sure you bookmark this post so that if DIRECTV doesn't have streaming in 2013 you can refer back to this comment to make your point.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> *ª* harsh, make sure you bookmark this post so that if DIRECTV doesn't have streaming in 2013 you can refer back to this comment to make your point.


You are a funny, funny man Doug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Seems like a nice guy overall, least after watching the Undercoverboss show with him gave that impression.


From just the brief time I spent with him this past week...
What you saw on Undercover Boss was no act.. he is very genuine and easy to talk to.

After meeting him in person, my confidence in DIRECTV's future, became even more cemented then it already was.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From just the brief time I spent with him this past week...
> What you saw on Undercover Boss was no act.. he is very genuine and easy to talk to.
> 
> After meeting him in person, my confidence in DIRECTV's future, became even more cemented then it already was.


And if he wasn't very genuine and easy to talk to, would we have gotten another "I wish I could tell you...but I like my job"!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never met Mr. White but Earl's not the only one to say positive things about him. And I've heard nothing negative.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

If he's a nice guy, how about throwing us HD channels that were lacking  

I'm anxiously awaiting phase 2 when the iphone app is out. I don't have an ipad, and I'm spending money to redo stuff around the house, so I don't think I'll get an iPad anytime soon, unless it is a gift. For casual stuff I simply use my iPhone. For more involved I open up my laptop. If I want to work, pay bills or play a game, I go into the office on the desktop.

I like Waltz web page that controls the DVR. I would skin it, but other than that it works fine for those occasions when I can't find the remote.

Can the DirecTV for Ipad app delete stuff from the playlist and look at / manage the to do list? This is the biggest drawback of the current DirecTV app. Some times I want to check To Do, History, storage space, or reorganize priorities. Neither the web nor iPhone app can do that. You can reorganize priorities on Comcast's XFinity app and website. Also it would be nice if you could browse the on demand listings online and select them to download. I could create a playlist of stuff quickly at work, and by the time I got home it would be in my playlist waiting for me.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From just the brief time I spent with him this past week...
> What you saw on Undercover Boss was no act.. he is very genuine and easy to talk to.
> 
> After meeting him in person, my confidence in DIRECTV's future, became even more cemented then it already was.


Nice, good to hear!!

Thanks for all the info/clues/insight you provide btw Earl!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Give us streaming soon please, it is a shame a DirecTV sub must rely on his carrier's direct competitor to provide streamig.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm glad DirecTV is smart enough to realize streaming is a fad niche capability that is highly limited based on bandwidth and access. 

Spend the money elsewhere please...

P.S...the iPad app is pretty cool.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm glad DirecTV is smart enough to realize streaming is a fad niche capability that is highly limited based on bandwidth and access.
> 
> Spend the money elsewhere please...
> 
> P.S...the iPad app is pretty cool.


If DIRECTV feels that it's just a fad then why do they invest in live streaming for NLF-ST? IMHO at least they should have the capability to do live streaming, along with mobile viewing of stored content, just so they can match the feature set being offeded by the other providers out there that are doing it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> If DIRECTV feels that it's just a fad then why do they invest in live streaming for NLF-ST? IMHO at least they should have the capability to do live streaming, along with mobile viewing of stored content, just so they can match the feature set being offeded by the other providers out there that are doing it.


I'd love to see stats on what small fraction of the world actually uses streaming to mobile devices - bet it's very, very small. With the advent of rising broadband infrastructure costs (resulting in higher fees), more & more bandwidth limits and restrictions, and very inconsistent access and shaky performance around the country...

There is not one single reason to believe that delivery by streaming has a strong future. All those hurdles would have to overcome. Even the few who are offering anything on that front are doing little more than dabbling.

I suspect there are far more worthwhile investments to make in mobile content delivery than streaming, and I bet DirecTV has the data to come to that same conclusion.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd love to see stats on what small fraction of the world actually uses streaming to mobile devices - bet it's very, very small. With the advent of rising broadband infrastructure costs (resulting in higher fees), more & more bandwidth limits and restrictions, and very inconsistent access and shaky performance around the country...
> 
> There is not one single reason to believe that delivery by streaming has a strong future. All those hurdles would have to overcome. Even the few who are offering anything on that front are doing little more than dabbling.
> 
> I suspect there are far more worthwhile investments to make in mobile content delivery than streaming, and I bet DirecTV has the data to come to that same conclusion.


I got the impression from Mike White yesterday that DTV is trying to do streaming as fast as possible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jsmuga said:


> I got the impression from Mike White yesterday that DTV is trying to do streaming as fast as possible.


2013 is hardly "as fast as possible".


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 2013 is hardly "as fast as possible".


Earl stated earlier in the thread that is not the correct time frame.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jsmuga said:


> Earl stated earlier in the thread that is not the correct time frame.


Are we talking about this application on the iPad or some other purpose?

I'm reading posts about it from a concept view, a general (services) view, any (other potential) purpose view, and this specific iPad application view. Each of those may have a different date and potential assigned.

The interview was specific to the iPad application support, and on that front...2013 is likely not right, as you correctly point out.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Are we talking about this application on the iPad or some other purpose?
> 
> I'm reading posts about it from a concept view, a general (services) view, any (other potential) purpose view, and this specific iPad application view. Each of those may have a different date and potential assigned.
> 
> The interview was specific to the iPad application support, and on that front...2013 is likely not right, as you correctly point out.


I am talking about streaming on the iPad.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jsmuga said:


> I am talking about streaming on the iPad.


Then your pre-2013 estimate is likely on target.

Then again...that will impact <1% of their customer base.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Give us streaming soon please, it is a shame a DirecTV sub must rely on his carrier's direct competitor to provide streamig.


I think we all know the time frame from Mike White's comments. Really, it would have been nice if the interviewer had moved away from talking about streaming .. She knew DIRECTV didn't have it .. mentioned it .. then wouldn't let it go. The only thing that didn't happen was the CEO didn't get the opportunity to really show what the app DOES do.

I expect to see a lot of the same comments here .. that is talking about what the app doesn't do. I get that, but I sure hope we can also have the discussion of what it does do because it's really kinda cool


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I think we all know the time frame from Mike White's comments. Really, it would have been nice if the interviewer had moved away from talking about streaming .. She knew DIRECTV didn't have it .. mentioned it .. then wouldn't let it go. The only thing that didn't happen was the CEO didn't get the opportunity to really show what the app DOES do.
> 
> I expect to see a lot of the same comments here .. that is talking about what the app doesn't do. I get that, but I sure hope we can also have the discussion of what it does do because it's really kinda cool


I am disappointed that it does not do streaming. However I am very excited to see what it actually will do at this time. I wish the DTV website had given more details about what the app will do.


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, so, like Doug said, we all know what it *doesn't* do (streaming). Any chance that someone (Earl maybe??) could fill us in on more of what it *does*? It's been mentioned here that because of the interviewers hang-up on streaming we didn't get to see much of the app. Great - what did we miss? Personally, just what I've seen has got me happy, but I never object to being *very* happy


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I sure hope we can also have the discussion of what it does do because it's really kinda cool





JayB said:


> It's been mentioned here that because of the interviewers hang-up on streaming we didn't get to see much of the app. Great - what did we miss? Personally, just what I've seen has got me happy, but I never object to being *very* happy


Learning/seeing more what it can/will do is likely quite interesting anyway...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JayB said:


> Ok, so, like Doug said, we all know what it *doesn't* do (streaming). Any chance that someone (Earl maybe??) could fill us in on more of what it *does*? It's been mentioned here that because of the interviewers hang-up on streaming we didn't get to see much of the app. Great - what did we miss? Personally, just what I've seen has got me happy, but I never object to being *very* happy


That information is comming... and "soon" in the traditional sense, not in the "sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn" sense.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That information is comming... and "soon" in the traditional sense, not in the "sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn" sense.


Well that's good news.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd love to see stats on what small fraction of the world actually uses streaming to mobile devices - bet it's very, very small.


Speaking of NFLST specifically, I wanted to use the mobile streaming quite a bit this past season. But I couldn't because the quality was so awful, and the playback was so ridiculously buggy that it was easier to just listen to the radio. DirecTV should be embarrassed to put out that piece of crap for $50.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> Speaking of NFLST specifically, I wanted to use the mobile streaming quite a bit this past season. But I couldn't because the quality was so awful, and the playback was so ridiculously buggy that it was easier to just listen to the radio. DirecTV should be embarrassed to put out that piece of crap for $50.


I didn't subscribe to the moble option since I have a Slingbox. Only needed to use it once, we were on the road from Austin to Phoenix and use the Sling client on my iPhone 4GS and AT&T and was able to stream the GB/Bears game with no problems from Tuscon to Phoenix (and didn't go over my usage cap).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Speaking of NFLST specifically, I wanted to use the mobile streaming quite a bit this past season. But I couldn't because the quality was so awful, and the playback was so ridiculously buggy that it was easier to just listen to the radio. DirecTV should be embarrassed to put out that piece of crap for $50.


Appreciate that testimony...as I've seen it firsthand with 2 other users as well.

Then again...the bandwidth is not controlled by DirecTV.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, streaming or not, I'm going to download it from the app store. I'm sure it'll get a lot of use in my household.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That information is comming... and "soon" in the traditional sense, not in the "sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn" sense.


No big hurry, waiting for the iPad v2. But high hopes for the app here. I kinda want to know what the loading of content will look like. Which is not streaming but will get me through a weekend trip.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd love to see stats on what small fraction of the world actually uses streaming to mobile devices - bet it's very, very small. With the advent of rising broadband infrastructure costs (resulting in higher fees), more & more bandwidth limits and restrictions, and very inconsistent access and shaky performance around the country...
> 
> There is not one single reason to believe that delivery by streaming has a strong future. All those hurdles would have to overcome. Even the few who are offering anything on that front are doing little more than dabbling.
> 
> I suspect there are far more worthwhile investments to make in mobile content delivery than streaming, and I bet DirecTV has the data to come to that same conclusion.


Be careful what you ask for... I for one stream almost daily to my iPad and iPhone using my slingbox. If I'm in the car waiting for my wife, Slingbox... if I'm at the dr's office waiting... slingbox.

You'd be surprised how many folks are doing it right now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MartyS said:


> Be careful what you ask for... I for one stream almost daily to my iPad and iPhone using my slingbox. If I'm in the car waiting for my wife, Slingbox... if I'm at the dr's office waiting... slingbox.
> 
> *You'd be surprised *how many folks are doing it right now.


Maybe...maybe not.

I have a Slingbox that honestly gets used <1% of the time if that. I have one primary purpose for it...and its not remote streaming in any form. When I travel, the quality of streaming is horrible at virtually any hotel, office, or other location I gain Internet access from...including those who claim "very good broadband". I'm very thankful that I don't have to rely on the quality of viewing content via Slingbox.

That's why I was looking for some viable stats to demonstrate the actual popularity levels of live video content streaming via a mobile device. No doubt some folks do it...but my $20 on the table still bets its less <1% of the world.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe...maybe not.
> 
> I have a Slingbox that honestly gets used <1% of the time if that. I have one primary purpose for it...and its not remote streaming in any form. When I travel, the quality of streaming is horrible at virtually any hotel, office, or other location I gain Internet access from...including those who claim "very good broadband". I'm very thankful that I don't have to rely on the quality of viewing content via Slingbox.


I couldn't agree more. I travel quite a bit and overall the broadband available in almost all hotels is terrible. At times I can barely get forums such as this to load and I wouldn't even dream of attempting to stream anything at all.

I have gotten close to pulling the trigger on a Slingbox a few times, but it always comes back to the Internet connections that I generally have to live with on the road. Now give me a way to download content to my laptop or iPhone before traveling and you will definitely have my interest.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm glad DirecTV is smart enough to realize streaming is a fad niche capability that is highly limited based on bandwidth and access.


Not to mention being a battery killer. I wonder if you can watch an entire streamed movie before the battery gives up. With Hulu Plus on my iPhone it's iffy if I can watch a single TV show.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, what kind of iPhone do you have?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My iPhone has much better battery life than my Android. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> My iPhone has much better battery life than my Android. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


Kinda tough to generalize that without saying what android device you have. Tweaked up my Evo will typically get vastly longer life than my friends iPhone4 with about the same amount of usage.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Kinda tough to generalize that without saying what android device you have. Tweaked up my Evo will typically get vastly longer life than my friends iPhone4 with about the same amount of usage.


I have a Captivate and an iPhone 3G.

Mike


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I have a Captivate and an iPhone 3GS.
> 
> Mike


cool. also tough to compare usages less doing the exact same thing on both.

all in all iPhones get really really good battery life. It takes me tweaking my Evo to do any better. If it was stock dont think it would stand a chance to be honest.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then your pre-2013 estimate is likely on target.
> 
> Then again...*that will impact <1% of their customer base.*


Just like 3D. :coolglass  :lol:

If other providers can stream today, the DIRECTV juggernaut should not fall too far behind. We need to stream in 2011 in order to keep pace with the competition.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Appreciate that testimony...as I've seen it firsthand with 2 other users as well.
> 
> Then again...the bandwidth is not controlled by DirecTV.


If it was a bandwidth issue, which I don't think it was, it was on DirecTV's end. The app had the same issues on both 3G and WiFi. And the Flash-based NFLST To-Go client was excellent, great quality and very few issues. It was just the mobile app that was terrible.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"p3pilot" said:


> I couldn't agree more. I travel quite a bit and overall the broadband available in almost all hotels is terrible. At times I can barely get forums such as this to load and I wouldn't even dream of attempting to stream anything at all.
> 
> I have gotten close to pulling the trigger on a Slingbox a few times, but it always comes back to the Internet connections that I generally have to live with on the road. Now give me a way to download content to my laptop or iPhone before traveling and you will definitely have my interest.


I sling to my iPhone and it is quite good. Even on 3G.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> If other providers can stream today, the DIRECTV juggernaut should not fall too far behind. *We need to stream *in 2011 in order to keep pace with the competition.


See that's just the thing.....we don't *need *to...nor does the new iPad app.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> See that's just the thing.....we don't *need *to...nor does the new iPad app.


Ok, "need" was too strong a word. iPad owners would "benefit" from streaming. Clearly streaming is a desired feature, just ask Slingbox. 

I use the word "we" because as a DIRECTV customer I don't like the competition having better toys.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Ok, "need" was too strong a word. iPad owners would "benefit" from streaming. Clearly streaming is a desired feature, just ask Slingbox.


I can see that....then again....I still wonder what the market demand for that capability really is....especially in the context of so many reports of poor bandwidth speed, broken up playback, and the like. :shrug:

I suspect they'll look to get things all clean with this new iPad app, and then move on to other things from there.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow, what kind of iPhone do you have?


One that is generally used for other things. Video burns it down pretty quick, though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gully_foyle said:


> One that is generally used for other things. Video burns it down pretty quick, though.


My stepdaughter has a 3G that has required 3+ charges per day since the day she got it new.

She's had 2 new battery replacements since then...so its not a battery problem.

I know of at least 4-5 other folks who constantly have to charge their iPhones...its not an isolated issue - the iPhone4 is being reported as better, but the 2 people I know with those also still have to charge it 1-2 times a day. I suspect how they use it (web, calls, etc.) has a bearing...but in general, the iPhones have a long-standing reputation as being battery hogs.

The iPads are much, much better. Things like this new iPad application from DirecTV can be used all day long.


----------



## djanis3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree streaming is a fad. Just like mobile phones. I see a real resurgence coming in technologies that tie you to location. As the world gets smaller and smaller through technology, our need to be mobile will just fade away. I thank DirecTV for being on the bleeding edge of stationary technology development.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My wife has a 3GS and I have a 4 and both of us can go days between charges so YMMV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

3G needs some TLC to keep the battery fresh .. Notably kill the 3G antenna .. :lol:

iPhone 4 handles the 3G service much, much better.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> My stepdaughter has a 3G that has required 3+ charges per day since the day she got it new.
> 
> She's had 2 new battery replacements since then...so its not a battery problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

djanis3 said:


> I agree streaming is a fad. Just like mobile phones. I see a real resurgence coming in technologies that tie you to location.


So when do you see mobile phones/devices going away and people are all happy sitting at home playing?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

djanis3 said:


> I agree streaming is a fad. Just like mobile phones. I see a real resurgence coming in technologies that tie you to location. As the world gets smaller and smaller through technology, our need to be mobile will just fade away. I thank DirecTV for being on the bleeding edge of stationary technology development.


!rolling

OK....I hear ya. !rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RAD said:


> My wife has a 3GS and I have a 4 and both of us can go days between charges so YMMV.


I have the 3 GS, and am in between the extremes. Charging once per day does it, unless I'm using it a lot for navigation.

'Fan- Check the settings and turn off location finder, Mail or other push, and 3G if she can do without the latter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> I have the 3 GS, and am in between the extremes. Charging once per day does it, unless I'm using it a lot for navigation.
> 
> 'Fan- *Check the settings and turn off location finder, Mail or other push, and 3G if she can do without the latter*.


Probably can do at least 2 of those...not all of them....thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RWarford (Jul 14, 2008)

Earl, anything you can say about the use of the iPad application with VoiceOver enabled (ie does it conform to Apple's accessibility guidelines)?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

APP is now available in the Apple Store


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, the First Look was posted a bit ago.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190484


----------

